# My future van



## wesleywilliam (Jan 5, 2023)

Here’s my 1995 Chevy g30 van I want to finish. Bought it from my boss for $500. It’s a Texas van too so it’s got no rust! I’ve torn out the inside of it out already, but haven’t done more cuz I want to put an LS in it first. That’s just simply a better motor than the TB 350 it comes with. Only the Lord knows how much else it need mechanically. The guy who drove it before me sucks at maintenance. 

Anyone else have one of these? I think they cool pretty cool, it’s the same body style from 1970!


----------



## born2raizehell (Jan 6, 2023)

I would be stoked to live in a van like that. looks like a beast. maybe you should try to go coast to coast!


----------



## Hobo Corncob (Jan 6, 2023)

I'm pretty sure those came with the 350 engines in them. Best investment you can make is a toolbox of basic automotive tools and one of those manuals that shows you how to repair pretty much everything on it (like this)
That and a few youtube videos and you should be well on your way as far as keeping her in tip-top shape

Got any pics of the interior? What's your plans for the inside? Gotta get those leopard print seat covers with fuzzy dice in the mirror and a dancing hula girl on the dash beside a plastic jesus at the least! 😋


----------



## wesleywilliam (Jan 6, 2023)

Hobo Corncob said:


> I'm pretty sure those came with the 350 engines in them. Best investment you can make is a toolbox of basic automotive tools and one of those manuals that shows you how to repair pretty much everything on it (like this)
> That and a few youtube videos and you should be well on your way as far as keeping her in tip-top shape



Yes it comes with a 350. I’m a car guy so I’ve already dumped a bunch of money in tools lol. One of the reason I want to put a ls in it is cuz that gets way better gas mileage with way more power. And for the fun of it!


----------



## wesleywilliam (Jan 6, 2023)

born2raizehell said:


> I would be stoked to live in a van like that. looks like a beast. maybe you should try to go coast to coast!



Hell yeah when I’m done with her! It’s 19 and half feet long! It guzzles gas like crazy


----------

